# Trouble with partition size in gpart



## futna (Apr 8, 2012)

I created a slice on my NFS server that should read at about 6TB but is only showing up as 1.4TB. So I tried deleting this slice to try and create it again, this time with the maximum amount of space on the drive but *I* get a device is busy warning. I've unmounted the mount point and I've tried using the systctl variable: *sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16*, but *I* still get the warning. I've even tried deleting it through the sysinstall function, which when *I* delete it through that says its been successfully deleted, but when *I* do *gpart show* afterwards, the slice is still there and still busy.

Is there any way *I* can add size to the slice or is there a size limit to file systems in freebsd FreeBSD *I*'m unaware about that would limit it to the 1.4TB? Any assistance would be appreciated, it*'*s for my senior project and time is running down to the wire, Thanks.


----------

